# JavaHMO on Ubuntu 6.06



## Aesculapius (Jan 4, 2002)

Need some help getting JavaHMO to work...

I am currently setting up a command line only server using ubuntu 6.06. I installed the jre 1.4.2 recommended by javaHMO. Version check confirms this. After going through some dependency hell for JavaHMO, I was able to get it to run but it crasheds spontaneously. What's even more troubling is that the app never creates any /var/log/*.log files. I have seen passing reference that there may be some system configuration issues, but nothing specific. I am able to use the JavaHMO gui using the Xlive method decsribed here . I am still having trouble making the javaHMO.init work right, so I set the JAVA_HOME variable at the command line before tyring to start the app. Finally, when I am using the gui, it gives an error that it cannot communicate with the server when you hit apply.

Any suggestions/thoughts?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=287247&highlight=Ubuntu+JavaHMO


----------



## Aesculapius (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks for the reponse. I have already seen that thread and made sure I have the right version of Java and the environment variable set correctly. I was having trouble even getting jhmo to run before I did that.

My issue is not with getting the .init file up and running. I am now able to start (with jhmo start) without any error or issue. Same with the jhmo gui command. JavaHMO starts and is listed as a running background program for about 30-60 seconds before self terminating. I have no idea why it is self terminating since no .log files are being created.

So to clarify:
Issue 1: JavaHMO will not stay running and does not create any .log files
Issue 2: The gui cannot communicate with the jhmo server

Do you believe that this is still a jre issue? Perhaps some type of configuration issue?


----------



## Aesculapius (Jan 4, 2002)

Alrighty.....

Issue #1 partially solved.

I had another conflicting Java version I wasn't aware of. Uninstalled it.
Also, the path must reflect the location of /<jre directory here>/bin

JavaHMO will now launch and call java successfully. It is also creating it's logs. But, it still crashes. Attempting to figure that out now....


----------



## Aesculapius (Jan 4, 2002)

The JavaHMO server is now up and running. There were some library dependancy issues that I had to correct.

Also, Issure #2 is fixed. The gui is communicating with the server appropriately.

The only remaining thing.....my tivo isn't seeing the server. I know the tivo is setup right, it worked fine with the windows version of javaHMO. Will keep checking.

Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Aesculapius (Jan 4, 2002)

Well, I have all the issue resolved.

I was getting a "server not found" error on my tivo. It turns out that JavaHMO and tivoserver which were both running on my ubuntu server were trying to grab the same port for the tivo beacon. Simple fix. Simple turn the beacon off in JavaHMO and they both work great.

So to sum up:
1. Make sure the java versions are clearly delineated
2. Check for any dependency errors in wrapper.log and Redirect.err
3. Make sure PATH includes the $j2re/bin directory
4. Disable tivo beacon if any other services are using it (like tivoserver)
5. If appropriate log files are not being created, the JRE is not loading correctly.

Hope this helps someone else. Good luck!


----------



## metrounit9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for posting your progress.

I'm running JavaHMO on Ubuntu 5.04 (at least it was running until it broke about 6 mos. ago). When I get the ambition up I may try again on the latest version of Ubuntu since I know that it can be done.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I spent days trying to get JavaHMO running on Ubuntu....finally gave up. May go back to it at some point.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

it will run on FC5 as well.


----------



## Aesculapius (Jan 4, 2002)

I did a little more playing around. I finally go them both up and running consistantly.

I found that the tivo beacon on javaHMO is irrelavent. On or off doesn't matter. 

The other issue I had was making tivoserver and javaHMO play nicely together. That's why my tivo wouldn't connect to javaHMO. The code to tivoserver was updated about 6 months ago so that it will allow port sharing for tivobeacon. JAVAHMO WILL NOT DO THIS. So, javaHMO must be started first and given some time to load up before tivoserver can be loaded. Tivoserver will give an error saying the port couldn't be used, but it really is working. It is just an error handling issue of the code.

I am still working on how much of a pause is needed for javaHMO to call up java and get everything loaded and the port locked before tivoserver can be loaded. I am calling up both services on boot in rc.local:

...
jhmo start
sleep 30
/home/public/tivoserver /home/public/video
...

30 seconds is a little long, but I know that 10 seconds is too short (I tried that).

To sum up:
1. Tivoserver will port share, javaHMO will not
2. javaHMO must be loaded first and given several seconds (>10<30) before loading tivoserver
3. Don't worry about the tivobeacon in javaHMO, it works either way

Hope this helps.


----------



## Aesculapius (Jan 4, 2002)

supasta said:


> I spent days trying to get JavaHMO running on Ubuntu....finally gave up. May go back to it at some point.


Did you check your wrapper.log and Redirect.err files? I found about 5-8 lib* dependencies that I was missing along the way. Just went to packages.ubuntu.com, did a search for the missing lib* file and installed them one at a time. Got it up and running that way.


----------



## Aesculapius (Jan 4, 2002)

Here is a list of the packages I needed to install to get javaHMO to run....

1. libxp6
2. libxau6
3. libx11-6
4. libice6
5. libsm6
6. libxt6
7. libxext6
8. libtxtst6


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Just curious ... any reason why you're still using javaHMO and not Galleon?


----------



## metrounit9 (Apr 26, 2005)

My understanding is that Galleon doens't work under Direct Tivo 6.2 software.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ah, didn't realize we were talking about DirecTiVos here, sorry.


----------



## Aesculapius (Jan 4, 2002)

Sorry I didn't clarify that.

I really wish that 6.2 supported HME apps. Would be VERY nice.


----------

